# [SOLVED] nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall



## tobsh (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi - again.

After the events documented in this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/bsod-nvlddmkm-sys-and-more-636257.html, I reinstalled Windows since the problem wouldn't go away.
While it has improved a little, I still get frequent BSODs and, even more often, freeze screens / blackscreens from which Windows will sometimes recover saying the display driver has stopped working and has been successfully recovered.
Usually, though, I have to do a hard shutdown after which it will have trouble booting - like right now - anything other than safe mode.

Always hoping to fix problems myself, I looked around on the interwebz where many people suggested it was a problem with the newest Nvidia driver, so I played around with different versions and even downclocked the GPU as suggested by others - nothing's working.
Since Safe Mode runs perfectly, I'm pretty confident this is neither a hardware issue nor a heat issue (usually around 65-70C).

Now to the system data:

Asus Z53S
Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit SP2
Geforce 8400M G
Intel T7250 @ 2GHz

Perfmon /report is not working from safe mode so ask away if you need more information.

Edit: Somehow I can't upload attachments, so here's an external link: Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2.rar download - 2shared


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall*

your drivers for video seem to be up to date 
did you download those from nvidia's website? 

Download driver sweeper install it
boot into safe mode 
use the driver sweeper to uninstall current video drivers 
uninstall your APS Daemon tools 
Uninstall virtual clone drive and Utorrent

Reboot
Boot into Safe mode again 
Install the new video drivers 
Reboot 
Boot into safe mode 
open command prompts with administrator privileges 
in the in the black window type in "SFC /SCANNOW" 
Let it run and finish and then reboot 

Run driver verifier (your system will be little sluggish) 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Post back if the problem persists


----------



## tobsh (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall*

Drivers are official, will do everything you said once I have the time to do it although I doubt it will do any good since the problem has been there from the beginning...


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall*

We want to make sure that before we start ruling that the hardware is at fault 
sometimes updating drivers does not solve the problem and you have to clean install the drivers which is why i have asked for driver sweeper 
Once we have clean installation of new Drivers and driver verifier pops up that then we move on down to testing GPU and RAM


----------



## tobsh (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall*

Done everything. Still not getting into normal Windows (so I can't say anything about the driver verifier).


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall*

can you system restore it to an earlier time so you can access the regular windows


----------



## tobsh (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall*

yes but that restore point comes with the graphics card deinstalled, ie no nvidia driver


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall*

It is very simple to download and install drivers for a graphics card


----------



## tobsh (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall*

Cmon dont take me for a fool.
graphics driver installed: windows either doesn't boot or gives me a bluescreen "nvlddmkm.sys ... "
graphics driver uninstalled: windows boots no problemo
I've tried several versions of the official driver; 296.10, 275.33, the newest beta driver


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall*

Hi - 

See if an update is available - 

```
[font=lucida console]
ATKACPI.sys     Thu Dec 14 02:11:57 2006 (4580F93D)
  
[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=ATKACPI.sys 

Remove Elby and any other virtual devices for now.

BSODs could be hardware related. One dump file was empty.

Test Video - Video Card - Stress Test with Furmark 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini042312-03.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18595.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.120305-0430
Debug session time: Mon Apr 23 08:13:00.510 2012 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:04.400
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+14aace )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments 978b5008 8b553ace 00000000 00000002
BiosVersion = 207    
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2007
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = F3Sc                
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini042312-02.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18595.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.120305-0430
Debug session time: Mon Apr 23 07:53:34.922 2012 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:26.766
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+11fb2c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments 8111c008 8b728b2c 00000000 00000002
BiosVersion = 207    
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2007
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = F3Sc                
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini042012-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18595.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.120305-0430
Debug session time: Fri Apr 20 09:55:46.579 2012 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:12.422
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+11fb2c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments 913090f0 8c328b2c 00000000 00000002
BiosVersion = 207    
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2007
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = F3Sc                
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

	    
             
       [color=#000033]J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP (jcgriff2)[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   

           [url=http://sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=http://jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall*

Some additional comments:

I think there's *either* a problem/conflict with a 3rd party driver loading up at the same time during the boot process - *or* the hardware is failing when being correctly driven (the vanilla Windows drivers don't fully drive the hardware); uninstall Avira then use their registry cleaner tool: Avira Download Center *Avira RegistryCleaner* afterwards to ensure it's gone. Use MSE during testing: Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows

Try installing the drivers by pointing Device Manager > Display driver > nVidia xxx to the location of the extracted files in the nVidia extraction folder (my drivers are in C:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\296.10\WinVista_Win7_64\English\Display.Driver). If you have no drivers extracted yet, install the latest drivers - but *only to the point where the detection window comes up then cancel it* - then find the drivers folder and install via Device Manager. If the installer offers to install any utilities, decline, you need boot to be as clean as possible.


----------



## tobsh (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall*

Windows decided to boot again, all of a sudden. Worked just fine, even "stressing" the graphics card with videos didn't bother it. Then turned the laptop off and when I turned it on again, it wouldn't boot... I love this thing.

Will try your approach once I have time, satrow.
@jcgriff: I can't find a newer version of said driver. Also, virtual devices are uninstalled. Will do stress test once in normal boot again. Btw, I did a perfmon report back when it worked, maybe it'll give you something.
Zippyshare.com


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall*

Hi - 

Did you look over the messages in PERFMON?

Specifically - 



> *Warning:* The "Graphics" rating for the system is poor and may be the cause of performance problems. Disabling Desktop Composition or reducing screen resolution may improve graphical performance. If the problem continues the display adapter may need an updated driver or may need to be upgraded





> *Warning: * The "Gaming graphics" rating for the system is poor and may be the cause of performance problems in multimedia applications or games. Disabling Aero Glass may improve performance in multimedia applications or games. If the problem continues the display adapter may need an updated driver or may need to be upgraded.





> * Warning:* High average interrupts / processor. This machine has 2 processorsand 4 network cards. Total Interrupts/sec on the machine is 10047. The average interrupts per processor per sec is 5024.
> Related: Performance Diagnosis
> 
> *Warning:* The average disk queue length is 2. The disk may be at its maximum transfer capacity due to throughput and disk seeks


How old is the hardware?

Did the system come with Vista or was it an upgrade from XP?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`



​


----------



## tobsh (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall*

The laptop is almost four years old now, came with Vista installed. I always felt it was under-performing but it never had this kinda issue


----------



## tobsh (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall*

Satrow, your approach didn't change anything either. I was starting to think it was a hard disk failure but when I ran a check from a portable Ubuntu it came back without errors.


----------



## tobsh (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall*

If anyone is still reading this, booting Ubuntu from a stick is working perfectly, installing Ubuntu alongside Windows isn't. Yet the hard disk check came back without errors. I'm lost.


----------



## tobsh (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys BSOD after reinstall*

Another reinstall back at home turned out to work just fine. Probably the boot loader was corrupted because I was using hotel wifi all the time. Cheers.


----------

